# Donating soaps?



## pepperi27 (Sep 27, 2007)

A man that works for a program called outside in has asked me to donate some soaps for the homeless youths in the program. So I checked to see if it's even real and it is. There is a real website but a general one. Is there any information i should request from this man who contacted me?? He sent me an enquiry through my website which means i'm either advertising properly or well nothing! Could someone give me some advice please.


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 27, 2007)

If it's non-profit, I would ask for that paperwork.

Irena


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Sep 27, 2007)

You should be able to Google them and see what pops up, if they're legit or not.

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 27, 2007)

Ask for their tax exempt  paper.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2007)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Ask for their tax exempt  paper.



I would do the same!


----------



## pepperi27 (Sep 28, 2007)

Great I will do that thanks guys!


----------



## Wintersnow (Sep 29, 2007)

I agree, get his tax exempt info. You may need this for your own tax deduction for the donation come tax time.


----------

